

Ask HN: Free for Teachers? - lopiii

Teachers. Some of the most under-appreciated and underpaid workers, in my opinion.<p>Basecamp offers free tools for Teachers:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;basecamp.com&#x2F;teachers<p>I would love to see more tech companies offering free tools to Teachers. When many teachers today need to pay out of pocket for school supplies, it would be great to be able to support them with free tools.<p>Just my $0.02 I felt like sharing.
======
2close4comfort
Being married to a teacher let me say that anything helps. We try to make or
re-purpose as much as we can but we still go over the max you can claim when
tax time comes around on buying school supplies, etc. So good work Basecamp!

